#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Kabeljatterij!

## n/a

..

----------


## soundcheckfrits

als ze  de kabels willen menemen  doen ze dat tog wel    watje er ook tegen doen!!!

----------


## wimbru

Dit item is in 2000 begonnen. 
In 5 jaar tijd is er dus niets veranderd, integendeel!
Hoeveel kabels, kabelbinders, spotklemmen, veiligheidskabels, kaders, irissen e.d. we op een jaar verliezen is ongelofelijk!
Zitten wij in een business met zo'n lage moraal?
Het rare is dat men die dingen achteraf niet meer weer ziet. Je zou denken dat het ganse land uw materiaal gebruikt, maar weg is weg!

----------


## DJ.T

Tegen opzettelijk jatten doe je niks.
Wat je wel eens hebt (ik tenminste dan) is dat mensen even een kabeltje bij je komen lenen omdat ze die vergeten zijn.
Als iemand anders dan diegene dan kabels gaat ruimen weet hij niet dat die kabel niet bij de rest van die spullen hoort en neemt hem dus maar gewoon mee.
Als je je naam erin zet of een kleurcode erop, valt het veel sneller op en wordt je kabel in elk geval niet per ongeluk meeg enomen.

----------


## sky-line

op regelmatige plaatsen alles vasttrekken met kabelbinders.Scheelt natuurlijk in op-en afbouw maar het aantal "per ongeluk" meegenomen kabels daalt wel.

----------


## discomidway

maar worden die kabels dan ook nog terug gebracht....?

----------


## sparky

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sky-line_
> 
> op regelmatige plaatsen alles vasttrekken met kabelbinders.Scheelt natuurlijk in op-en afbouw maar het aantal "per ongeluk" meegenomen kabels daalt wel.



En het aantal mensen dat nog graag voor je werkt ook  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Den dinge

Ik heb er geen idee meer van welke firma het was maar die hebben op hun spanbanden staan This is stolen from (en dan de naam van hun firma) wel grappig vond ik

----------


## rkeizer

gewoon een net krimpkousje erom werkt prima.

----------


## vasco

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rkeizer_
> 
> gewoon een net krimpkousje erom werkt prima.



Zekers, Focus-blauw past bij jou  :Big Grin:

----------


## ruvo

toch staat het wel erg strak als je je eigen bekabeling hebt, dat wil zeggen met je naam erop.
Veel grote bedrijven in nederland hebben het. 
Wij ook. als je vaak met een vaste klantenkring werkt, kom je je eigen kabels altijd tegen.
en wat ook belangrijk is, zet op papier wat is meegegeven en laat de persoon die het ophaalt tekenen. Bij retour controlleer je en vermiste kabels mogen binnen 24 uur retour zijn en anders een rekening erachteraan.

(ken verhalen dat iemand een heel rek parren moest kopen, omdat deze half was omgevallen in een vrachtwagen, zelfs zonder verdere schade!!!) btw. ik was het zelf niet!

veel bedrijven halen de kabel bij rsl.nl
zij leveren vanaf een bepaalde lengte bekabeling met je eigen tekst erop. (zowel stroom als signaal)

----------


## esound

Zag vandaag in een amerikaansblad dit
http://global.dymo.com/nlNL/LabelTyp...ele_tapes.html

Krimpkous voor een labeler

----------


## fredjuhh

Ik hebop mijn ex-stage eens de label printer aan het werk gezet, en 100 labels afgedrukt welkle je mooi om kabels kunt plakken. Die zijn gemaakt van flexibel doorzichtig plastic en het laatste stukje is dus wit, en daar print je de desbetreffende text op. Vervolgens plak je dus eerst het witte deel op de kabel, en wikkel je het transparante deel er omheen. Beetje het logo onder krimkous idee. Al werkt dat alleen als herkenning, niet als preventie.

----------


## Gast1401081

3m heeft hele mooie labels, Dymo ook, doorzichtig krimpkous erom en klaar is klara. 

Ik heb zelf een speciale kleur bundel-klitteband eromheen zitten. Valt ook in t donker op..

----------


## redbaronmusic

haha ik mis een ophangbeugel ook ergens van me lampen gejat toen we aan het afbouwen waren.
even niet opgelet en hoppa weg

----------


## redbaronmusic

oja niet aleen kabels bij mij wouden ze er zelfs met statieven van door gaan.

----------


## Upgrading your system

tsjah, dat gebeurt wel eens. is niet helamaal de bedoeling dat we oude topic's opgraven waar niets nieuws over te melden is, maar goed.

toppunt bij mij was een stel Par64 barren waar een groep mensen voor was gaan staan om ze uit het zicht te onttrekken. normaal zoek je daar niets achter, maar de heren hadden net verteld dat ze zelf wel wat feestjes wilden gaan organiseren.
kabels ed. raak je ook wel eens kwijt. meestal door slordigheid van leners en mensen die voor je werken. Kan gebeuren, bedrijfsrisico en kan ik mee leven zolang het niet expres gaat en niet te vaak gebeurt.

----------


## J.S. Coolen

Ik heb laatst meegemaakt dat er uit een vaste opstelling gewoon een laser uit het grid is gehaald. Omdat het de laatste op de dmx lijn was merkte de lichttech er niets van. Totdat we gingen opruimen.....

----------


## KlankOntwerp

Bij een opdrachtgever waar ik vaak werk is na het opruimen van een grote produktie (waarbij tussen de vaste opstelling veel hing) geconstateerd dat uit de vaste opstelling filter frames verdwenen waren :| Ok, de gebruikte filters waren van de produktie die er draaide, maar om dan gelijk maar de frames mee te nemen... :P

----------


## JustME125

Ach een keer een klus meegedaan waar buiten een truss kooi stond met een lel macjes dr in. Kom je de dag erna terug zijn er gewoon 2 MAC500's uit de truss gejat terwijl er hondenbewaking rondliep :S

Vraag je je ook af waar de meuk is gebleven hè!

Verder hebben ze ons ook een keer een losse dimmer gejat terwijl we af stonden te breken.....moet je toch ook wel ballen zo groot als kanonskogels hebben wil je dat klaarspelen.

Mzzls

----------


## DJ_Compact

> Ach een keer een klus meegedaan waar buiten een truss kooi stond met een lel macjes dr in. Kom je de dag erna terug zijn er gewoon 2 MAC500's uit de truss gejat terwijl er hondenbewaking rondliep :S
> 
> Vraag je je ook af waar de meuk is gebleven hè!
> 
> Verder hebben ze ons ook een keer een losse dimmer gejat terwijl we af stonden te breken.....moet je toch ook wel ballen zo groot als kanonskogels hebben wil je dat klaarspelen.
> 
> Mzzls



Al eens meegemaakt dat ze een motorsturing hebben gejat tijdens het breken. We vragen ons nogsteeds af hoe ze dat klaar hebben gespeeld omdat we toch met een man of 12 rondliepen, en de politie de boel had omsingeld... Toevallig waren er 2 sturingen aanwezig op die productie, dat scheelde wel...

Heel leuk, carnaval in Roermond. Toch, Tijs?  :Wink: 

De sturing hebben we overigens 2 straten verderop teruggevonden. Waarschijnlijk vonden ze hem toch te zwaar ofzo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Al eens meegemaakt dat ze een motorsturing hebben gejat tijdens het breken. We vragen ons nogsteeds af hoe ze dat klaar hebben gespeeld omdat we toch met een man of 12 rondliepen, en de politie de boel had omsingeld... Toevallig waren er 2 sturingen aanwezig op die productie, dat scheelde wel...
> 
> Heel leuk, carnaval in Roermond. Toch, Tijs? 
> 
> De sturing hebben we overigens 2 straten verderop teruggevonden. Waarschijnlijk vonden ze hem toch te zwaar ofzo



stond hier ooit eens niet op het forum bij "Getjat/ontvreemd" dat ze op Laundry Day (Antwerpen) gewoon een HOG1000 hadden meegenomen tijdens de afbouw overdag?
de lege kisten stonden er nog... gewoon de hog eruit getild en mee aan de wandel gegaan...

EDIT: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/org...tml#post466433

----------


## StijnS

> stond hier ooit eens niet op het forum bij "Getjat/ontvreemd" dat ze op Laundry Day (Antwerpen) gewoon een HOG1000 hadden meegenomen tijdens de afbouw overdag?
> de lege kisten stonden er nog... gewoon de hog eruit getild en mee aan de wandel gegaan...
> 
> EDIT: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/org...tml#post466433



Hoe krijg je nu onopvallend een tafel van 90*50cm mee :Confused: 


Wat ik persoonlijk de ergste diefstal vind die 'k heb meegemaakt is dat ze met carnaval een bak bier uit de vrachtwagen hadden gestolen. 200 meter verder teruggevonden, uiteraard leeg... :Mad:

----------


## Dirk Wijnen

Ik heb laatst gehoord, dat dronken mensen een Pearl Avolites 2004 hadden geript.
Kabels zijn er bij ons ook veel gejat.
En leathermans van collega's,  mensen die vragen om even een leatherman te lenen en vervolgens niet terug krijgen. Ik geef de mijne nooit meer uit, ik vertrouw het niet meer.

----------


## Mattheusvz

En wij hebben wij eens de show gestolen..... hahahaha


_Sorry, moest ik even kwijt_

----------


## vasco

> Ik heb laatst meegemaakt dat er uit een vaste opstelling gewoon een laser uit het grid is gehaald. Omdat het de laatste op de dmx lijn was merkte de lichttech er niets van. Totdat we gingen opruimen.....



Heb ook al eens gehoord dat ze er gewoon midden tussenuit worden gehaald, prikken ze DMX in en uit aan elkaar door merk je op een kleine onderbreking na ook niks schijnt omdat de laatste stand heel even blijft staan en dan de boel weer doorgaat.

----------


## Smit-PA

ook als eens meegemaakt dat ineens het laag weg viel aan een kant.
Dus wij naar podium en bleek het versterkerdoosje verdwenen te zijn.
half uurtje later komt een een klerenkast met een V op de borst met een versterkerdoos (á 100kg) aanlopen. 
Was er eentje die dacht er mee uit de tent te komen :Big Grin: 

vind nog wel een goeie als de afloop mar goed is :Cool:

----------


## sjoerd

bij ons is onder andere een Pioneer DJM-800 verdwenen tijdens een klus op de kermis... erg fijn. En verder hebben zaken als steekkarren enzo ook al eens pootjes gekregen... Op sommige plaatsen kun je er helaas beter iemand permanent naast zetten om dit te voorkomen, triest genoeg werkt dat zo tegenwoordig.

----------

